# Question about Uukha



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I haven't seen them in person, as I don't know if they're even shipping yet.

Changes appear to be a slimmer (lighter) limb tip and a much more aggressive curve, similar to a Border Hex 4 limb.

Time will tell


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

Curve profile stores more energy, with the same smoothness at the end of draw, speed gain is about 4%.

Limbs ends are narrower, and the tips, still made of solid carbon, have been reduced too increase speed.


Why did you not look on their website yourself?


----------



## kaerey (Jan 31, 2014)

straat said:


> Curve profile stores more energy, with the same smoothness at the end of draw, speed gain is about 4%.
> 
> Limbs ends are narrower, and the tips, still made of solid carbon, have been reduced too increase speed.
> 
> ...


Sure all that's there, maybe I didn't ask the question correctly.

Original X1 with the higher carbon percentage vs Evo2 X0 with all the wonderful things you mentioned above but with a lower carbon percentage.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

When it comes to uukha, the lower end stuff is just not worth it IMO. For what the ex0 costs, you'd be better off with a set of WinWin Rapido limbs. They are carbon/foam and much better. The lower end uukhas have so much glass in them that they are rather unforgiving and extremely loud.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I disagree. 

I've owned and shot the HX10s, the XOs and the EX1s. 

Properly set up my XOs are neither loud, nor lack forgiveness. They certainly aren't fast, though!

I have not compared them to the Rapidos but in my opinion they're great limbs at the price point.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

kaerey said:


> I'm still a beginner so I'm not dropping 700+ on a pair of limbs, but it's time for me to upgrade from my 26# Axiom+ to something else.
> 
> I see that Lancaster has "on backorder" a new line of Uukha Limbs. What kind of difference are we talking about between the previous generation X1 and the new X0? If the prices were similar what deciding factors should I look at when making a decision?
> 
> Basically I'm looking to upgrade to carbon and I like the all black look of the uukha.


Since I recently looked into Uukhas -- then bought Hoyts -- my experience was the earlier generation, lower DW Uukhas were not readily available retail when I looked. LAS had 30#+ type earlier generation Uukhas in random stock (ie, look and see if they have your weight in that limb). They have catalogued the new generation Uukhas but those won't be in stock for a few weeks. I found a place in Europe that in theory would sell old generation Uukhas on down to 22# but upon further investigation they would have to go to the factory and no telling if they would be told "we have moved on to the new generation" when the people returned from August holiday. So if you are Uukha for Uukha you may not really have a choice. I fell into this hole, wanted limbs sooner, and thus decided on Hoyts in stock at LAS.

The further you go down their scale, the less carbon is actually in the composite. Far as the geometry and performance characteristics go, I'll defer to my colleagues.


----------



## kaerey (Jan 31, 2014)

Azzurri said:


> Since I recently looked into Uukhas -- then bought Hoyts -- my experience was the earlier generation, lower DW Uukhas were not readily available retail when I looked. LAS had 30#+ type earlier generation Uukhas in random stock (ie, look and see if they have your weight in that limb). They have catalogued the new generation Uukhas but those won't be in stock for a few weeks. I found a place in Europe that in theory would sell old generation Uukhas on down to 22# but upon further investigation they would have to go to the factory and no telling if they would be told "we have moved on to the new generation" when the people returned from August holiday. So if you are Uukha for Uukha you may not really have a choice. I fell into this hole, wanted limbs sooner, and thus decided on Hoyts in stock at LAS.
> 
> The further you go down their scale, the less carbon is actually in the composite. Far as the geometry and performance characteristics go, I'll defer to my colleagues.


Thanks, I can wait so I'm in no rush really. I did see that the X0 is rocking only 15% Carbon whereas the X1 jumps up to 25%. My budget should be about $300-$350 and as much as it doesn't matter, I prefer the mostly all black limbs to match my Horizon Black Out Riser. The 720s aren't bad, I'm actually perfectly happy with my Axiom+, but I assume that's because I just don't know any better. If I jump up to something nicer I"m sure I'll be all "WHAT WAS I DOING!!!"


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

The Axiom+ are actually really nice for their cost. I'm considering getting a heavy set for strength work.

I always say that until you settle on a draw weight range you're happy to be slowing down your increases or are settling on finally, spending top dollar on limbs doesn't make a whole lot of sense.
If you can spend 80 dollars on each poundage jump and sell the old set on for 50, you can very cheaply "get up to strength" so to speak.

Then you can worry about higher cost limbs in the poundage you shoot and make a sensible decision on what's nice. Then again I am saying this from the point of view of a college student's budget. Took me a long time to afford the set up I have now so I appreciate the value of spending less on transient items like low poundage (relative to the end goal) limbs. This also gives you more time to try things out from club mates to see what you want at the end of it all!


----------



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

A question to anyone who knows: does the super curve in the Uukha shape require that you choose limbs a bit shorter than you normally use in order to hit the power sweet spot?


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

I got the same size limbs, but I did have to get a 1" shorter string to get the BH where I need it


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

Based on my experience with super recurve limbs, that really depends on your draw length. http://www.uukha.com/en/calculateur-en.php this is the calculator they have to show the expected draw weight at the length you shoot. Try varying it up and down a bit from your draw length to see the change in poundage per inch. Should give you an idea.


----------



## acco205 (Jun 13, 2014)

I will say that I am very interested to see how those limbs perform. There are a few people I know shooting Uukhas, and apart from being aesthetically pleasing, they are some of the quietest bows on the range. 

I will, however, agree with everyone else saying dont spent that money yet. @26# your next limbs will be 30-32#, which you'll be out of in 6 months anyway. If you want something nicer, the SF premium carbons are on closeout at LAS for $170ish. But from what I can tell shooting other peoples bows, there isnt a noticeable difference in feel until you're spending a decent chunk of money.

Also, if you're spending that kind of money purely for aesthetics, well...


----------



## kaerey (Jan 31, 2014)

acco205 said:


> I will say that I am very interested to see how those limbs perform. There are a few people I know shooting Uukhas, and apart from being aesthetically pleasing, they are some of the quietest bows on the range.
> 
> I will, however, agree with everyone else saying dont spent that money yet. @26# your next limbs will be 30-32#, which you'll be out of in 6 months anyway. If you want something nicer, the SF premium carbons are on closeout at LAS for $170ish. But from what I can tell shooting other peoples bows, there isnt a noticeable difference in feel until you're spending a decent chunk of money.
> 
> Also, if you're spending that kind of money purely for aesthetics, well...


I'm about 90% confident that 32-34 will be my final draw weight for many years to come. I've never been a big guy, and for as infrequently I as shoot I won't be jumping up much further, so I don't mind dropped 350 on what will be my last limbs for several years. I have the 26s tightened all the way down at the bolts and am drawing it about 28-29# I was going to do the opposite with 32-34s and lighten them up for now. I've had these 26s since I started shooting in January. 

There are several others in all black I've been looking at the W&W Rapido, Fivics Titan Pure, Hoyt 720s. I don't have to have all black, I'm not completely an idiot but if there are workable options .. why not?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

It's easy to get caught up in having some nice limbs but be realistic about why you're getting them.

Early on I wanted great limbs like just about every one else. What kept me from getting them was expense which eventually made me rethink why I wanted new limbs. Really, it's just a want factor. There is a performance issue with my tropics limbs--a bit temp sensitive. Nothing major, just an inconvenience. So, I've held off for a couple years. 

I will be getting better limbs in the near future...lower weight- these(tropics) will stay as trainers. I'm so glad I did not get high end limbs early on...it has allowed me to focus on what is important...me. I can shoot great limbs and so/so limbs equally poorly...why waste money

As to the Axiom+ limbs...a great limb for the money. I got a free set that a fellow shooter had an issue with... It was a set that had been shot a bunch and eventually developed a cracked...but easily repairable. So, I slapped on some epoxy as any ******* would and proceeded to shoot. Limbs stayed strung, in the garage, in the car- heat of Houston Texas....a few thousand shots later- the crack gave way.

I'll be getting another set soon...and will misstreat them too. These will be my keep in the truck set....for the money, very difficult to beat.


----------



## kaerey (Jan 31, 2014)

Fury90flier said:


> ...but be realistic about why you're getting them.


My main reason is for shot experience, sound, feel, vibrations, all things that I am only assuming will be more pleasant as I 1) always improve my form and 2) get different material types in my equipment. For instance, I really don't need a stabilizer, I don't get better groups with it, I don't balance better with it, but the feel of the dampening of the vibrations makes it much more enjoyable to shoot. That's why I'm looking at Carbon based limbs, I assume, maybe incorrectly, that they will provide a better shot experience for me.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

If you aren't noticing a difference with a stabilizer then something is wrong with how you have it set-up, seriously. It's should be a dramatic improvement.

As for limbs with dark graphics: try and find a pair of SF Elite+ or if you want to spend a bit more some Border CV. Both have VERY nice dark graphics and the Border limbs are the best deal anywhere in my mind.

-Grant


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

I looked at more expensive limbs because I felt like I was having some quality issues on my SF limbs (twisting), and because the SF limbs were at a 4# jump that I felt like was now missing my sweet spot (lower weight was almost too easy, higher weight felt like work at the end of a round). Then the lower weight SFs came out of the bag broken one day and the switch was confirmed. I'm already concerned the higher DW limbs may eventually show the same issues as the lower DW ones, because it's the same model. So I felt like a jump in quality (and price) might be appropriate to see if it would last longer (and perform better). I didn't want to worry. At the Uukha price point I thought it might be lighter on the worry scale, even for X0s or EV0s.

I ended up getting Hoyts because they were well reviewed and easier to get in short order than Uukhas. I understand what people are saying about keeping costs down while you increase DW, and not thinking like you can buy performance with equipment cost, but I also don't want to pull out my gear bag at some tournament -- the state 900 in this case -- and the entry level limbs have a bolt gone. Kind of like I bought a Shibuya sight after an indoor season with an unreliable, less expensive SF bit. SF and I are not friends right now.


----------



## kaerey (Jan 31, 2014)

grantmac said:


> If you aren't noticing a difference with a stabilizer then something is wrong with how you have it set-up, seriously. It's should be a dramatic improvement.
> 
> As for limbs with dark graphics: try and find a pair of SF Elite+ or if you want to spend a bit more some Border CV. Both have VERY nice dark graphics and the Border limbs are the best deal anywhere in my mind.
> 
> -Grant


I'll look into those thanks,

As for the stabilizer, I'm sure I'm the perfect example of a novice not knowing any better combined with I still have too many other problems to fix for it to matter. I can get 7+ at 18m consistantly with the occassional stray 4/5/6 with or without the stabilizer. 
Here's the only video I have of me shooting https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOhelSpHCEo (70m 26# Axoim+ on a 25" Horizon, with Jazz 1616s) You can see what I'm talking about when the arrow pops off after the clicker goes off and I have to get it back down. That's just poor release and grip and learning to fit my KSL Gold Tab.


----------



## indebtmd (Dec 21, 2013)

I've been shooting my VX1000s for about 3 months now and they're a very aggressive set of limbs. While not as fast or comfortable as the Hex 6H, they're still quite good. Because of the design, Uukha limbs have incredible torsional stiffness and the VX1000s are probably the stiffest limbs on the market right now. Now, despite all that, do I personally think the limbs are worth the high price point that Uukha is asking for? No. They're great limbs, but for the price a set of Borders may give you more bang for your buck. The uukhas however do have the advantage of the one piece design that theoretically reduce the likelihood of limb failure and of course delaminating isn't an issue. It's a minuscule advantage at best though when you're talking high end limbs.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

kaerey said:


> I'll look into those thanks,
> 
> As for the stabilizer, I'm sure I'm the perfect example of a novice not knowing any better combined with I still have too many other problems to fix for it to matter. I can get 7+ at 18m consistantly with the occassional stray 4/5/6 with or without the stabilizer.
> Here's the only video I have of me shooting https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOhelSpHCEo (70m 26# Axoim+ on a 25" Horizon, with Jazz 1616s) You can see what I'm talking about when the arrow pops off after the clicker goes off and I have to get it back down. That's just poor release and grip and learning to fit my KSL Gold Tab.


You need to let-down that shot! Never shoot a shot which isn't going 100% according to plan, not at this stage.

Also, do you have a coach?

-Grant


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think you should just purchase what would make you happy . Being in the same situation, I get to shoot 1-2 times a week if I'm lucky and I find I don't have the time to maintain a heavy draw weight comfortably (Note: When I say comfortably, I mean being able to shoot a full warmup and 60+ arrow round without any shaking or quivering). While I stand by the the buy cheapy limbs until you reach your draw weight train, I think that sometimes people get caught on that train and never really get to experience the feeling of nice limbs because they never quite reach that "perfect" draw weight that they aim for or people tell them to get to. I think that should be a good guideline if you have the time to invest into archery where you get to shoot every other day or more but again its a guideline and it isn't for everyone. Shoot and choose whatever equipment that makes you happy, since archery is supposed to a hobby . Back on the topic of limbs, I did order myself a pair of Rapido limbs and I'll let you know how they feel once they come in'
-V


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

30-32lb limbs especially with the bolts all the way in can easily reach 70m anyways  Some of Limbwalker's students have even done 70m with lighter limbs haha


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

Well for myself everyone here shoots Hoyt. I rather not be like all the rest and that's why I got a Fiberbow 6.3 riser with Uukha limbs. I got my first set of limbs and riser sooner than my friend by 2 months as he ordered the top of the line Hoyt riser and mid range limbs. He placed his order Jan 13' and 4 months and all of the indoor shooting season was over by the time they got in.

I'm upgrading from my EX1 to VX1000 Xcurve. Placed my order and I can't wait. 

OP right now on Lancaster they have X0 and EX1. I have the EX1 and like it, now they are clearing out the UX100's for $100 more than the new EX1's and they used to be the top limb from Uukha. Food for thought.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

My Uukhas make me feel sex-ay!

Overpriced? Maybe, but I'm not keeping food out of the mouths of my kids either. I'm lucky enough to be at a stage in my life where I can spend some money on toys. It also helps that I don't golf, hunt, own a boat, or have any expensive vices!


----------



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

My son shoots the 720's at 33# otf with x10's and couldn't be happier. They are a very good limb for the money. If it was me I would buy the 720's and use the saved money and upgrade to a good arrow which you will probably need to do anyway with the new limbs. If you want to tame the axiom limbs done some put on a set of limb savers. Mine feel a 100% better since I done this.


----------



## kaerey (Jan 31, 2014)

wags2 said:


> My son shoots the 720's at 33# otf with x10's and couldn't be happier. They are a very good limb for the money. If it was me I would buy the 720's and use the saved money and upgrade to a good arrow which you will probably need to do anyway with the new limbs. If you want to tame the axiom limbs done some put on a set of limb savers. Mine feel a 100% better since I done this.


That's a good thought, I currently play around with 1616s at 70 and 90m, but for indoor and shorter outdoor distances, I shoot CarbonOne 1000s, I am pretty sure I won't be able to get the 1000s to tune at 32-34#


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 26, 2012)

For another cheaper black option you could try samick avante limbs - I've been happy with mine.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

I went from SF Premium 30# to Uukha X0 32# and was shooting the same spine arrow tuned with the bolts almost all the way in on both. The X0's felt lighter through the clicker, and had a heavier feeling "thud" at the end of the shot. It wasn't the quietest bow on the line, but it wasn't annoying. X0's are definitely a step up from your Axioms. With Carbon Ones 550 @ 31.5" I was reaching 90m (38# OTF).


----------



## Kumikaine (Dec 9, 2012)

If had to choose from the previous generation EX1 and the new X0, personally i would go with the new x0, new x0's 4% increased speed due to the new limb profile should match the old EX1 in terms of speed. The old Ex1 will have less vibration than the x0 however the difference between those two may hardly be noticeable. Be sure to check their tuning section and use the calculator on the uukha website before purchasing.


----------



## kaerey (Jan 31, 2014)

Kumikaine said:


> If had to choose from the previous generation EX1 and the new X0, personally i would go with the new x0, new x0's 4% increased speed due to the new limb profile should match the old EX1 in terms of speed. The old Ex1 will have less vibration than the x0 however the difference between those two may hardly be noticeable. Be sure to check their tuning section and use the calculator on the uukha website before purchasing.


Thank you this was exactly the type of opinion I was looking for.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

wags2 said:


> My son shoots the 720's at 33# otf with x10's and couldn't be happier. They are a very good limb for the money. If it was me I would buy the 720's and use the saved money and upgrade to a good arrow which you will probably need to do anyway with the new limbs. If you want to tame the axiom limbs done some put on a set of limb savers. Mine feel a 100% better since I done this.


I ended up with 720s.


----------



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't think you can go wrong with them. He easily reaches 70 meters without a problem.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

wags2 said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with them. He easily reaches 70 meters without a problem.


The cutoff there is more like the 22-26 area. I can get to 70m with a peppy aluminum riser and 22# 720s (mortar trajectory but hey). When I tried a carbon fiber riser with less weight but also less pep, it drops you yards short same limbs aiming gold. I didn't try aiming at treetops because it's OR and I have stronger limbs. NSTAFL at that DW, you either get a heavier riser or heavier limbs. You can't get cute and go carbon everything.

But 30+ I'm sure you're right.


----------



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

My son is shooting a formula excel riser. 33# otf right at 27" draw with a x10. He only moved his sight in one notch from fully extended and still has plenty of sight bar.


----------



## kaerey (Jan 31, 2014)

Well I just bought the EX1s out of the Classifieds. Let the fun BEGIN!

Will be shooting:
25" Hoyt Horizon Grand Prix
Medium 34# Uukha EX1 (original)
Not sure on arrows yet will go explore that world now. 

I figure if I was hitting 70m with a beautiful arching shot with my 26#s and heavy Jazz 1616s, I'll be fine to do what I want with the 34#s.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You really can't go wrong with vap shafts for the price, they are a great intermediate carbon.

Grant


----------



## kaerey (Jan 31, 2014)

They arrived, and look AMAZING! Will probably get a new string and go arrow browsing later this week.

Got a lot of tuning to do. FYI trying to string it up with one of those stringers you step on Barefoot was not my best idea of the day.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey, I know the car-banana-bow game! 

I miss having a kid that age. Teens are sullen.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Banana for scale! haha.


----------

